# Big Tobacco Sale - Many Aged & Rare Tins



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

JohnnyFlake's Big Tobacco Sale:

I have finally decided to sell off all of my extra tobacco. Tobacco that I am sure I will never have time to smoke. I have withheld a nice realistic stash for myself and gifted my son with a very nice stash. Note: I very much prefer to sell, however, I will consider trades for a few cigars that I am trying to acquire. If anyone is interested in buying any tobaccos (my preference) or want to know which cigars I will trade for, please PM me.

Note: S&H will be established, based on what is purchased, at actual cost!

Astleys No. 99 Royal Tudor 50g tin 2000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;8 years old $14.00 
Balkan Sasieni 50g pouch 2002 - 6 years old - $8.50ea - 3 avail.
Bell's Three Nuns 50g tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5 years old $20.00ea Rare 2 avail
Butera's Royal Vintage Golden Cake 50g tin 2003 - 5 yo $10.00
Bufflehead Shop - Bufflehead Decoy 50g tin 2004 - 4 years old $40.00 Note: This is Super Rare. The Bufflehead Shop Closed 4 years ago!
Bufflehead Shop - Virginia Ruddy Decoy 50g tin 2004 - 4 years old $40.00 Note: Same as above!
Bufflehead Shop - Tidewater Virginia Merganser Decoy 2004 - 4 years old $40.00 Note: Same as above! 
CAO Old Ironsides 50g tin 2002&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;6 years old $12.00
Cornell & Diehl #967 Exclusive 50g tin 03/07&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... $6.00
Dan Tobacco London Blend 1000 - 100g tin 2003 - 5 years old $16.00ea 2 avail
Dunhill Custom In House - London Shop Blend - No Longer Made - Mr. Alfreds Own Blend 50g tin 1998 - 10 yo $75.00 Super Rare
Dunhill De Lux Navy Rolls 50g tin (Murray) 2002 - 6 years old $30.00ea Very Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Nightcap 50g tin (Orlik) 05/06&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$5.50
Dunhill Nightcap 50g tin (Murray) 2000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;8 years old $35.00 Very Rare
Dunhill Standard Mixture Med 50g tin (Murray) 1999 - 9 yo $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill 965 - 50g tin (Murray) 2000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.8 years old $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture 50g tin (Murray) 2000 - 8 years old $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill London Mixture 50g tin (Murray) 2000&#8230; 8 years old $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe 50g tin (Murray) 2000 8 years old $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Three Year Mature Virginia 50g (Murray) 2000 - 8 yo $25.00 Rare
Dunhill Royal Yacht 50g tin (Murray) 2000 - 8 yo $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Edgeworth Sliced 100g tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...5 years old $30.00 ea Very Rare - 2 avail. 
Erinmore Flake 100g tin 2004 &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.4 years old $8.00
Escudo Navy De Lux 50g tin 2004&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;4 years old $18.00ea Rare 2 avail
Esoterica Dorchester 50g tin 03/99&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;9 years old $18.00
Esoterica Dunbar 50g tin 12/99&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.9 years old $18.00 ea 2 tins avail.
Esoterica Tilbury 50g tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5 years old $15.00
Esoterica Penzance 50g tin 2004&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.4 years old $14.00
Esoterica And So To Bed 8.0 oz Sealed Packet - 2003 - 5 yo - $30.00
GL Pease Abington 2.0oz tin 10/05&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.3 years old $10.00
GL Pease Tribute 2nd Edition 09/11/02 2.0oz tin 6 years old $25.00
GL Pease Raven's Wing 2.0oz tin 2003 - 5 years old $50.00 Extremely Rare (SOLD)
GL Pease Renaissance 2.0oz tin 2002 - years old $55.00ea Ex Rare - 2 avail. (SOLD)
GL Pease Renaissance 2.0oz tin 2004 - 4 yo $45.00ea - Very Rare - 2 avail. (SOLD)
GL Pease Bohemian Scandal 2.0oz tin 2004 - 4 yo $65.00 Extremely Rare (SOLD)
GL Pease Stonehenge Flake 2.0oz tin 2001&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..7 years old $60.00 Extremely Rare
GL Pease Cumberland 2.0oz tin 2002&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..6 years Old $15.00 
GL Pease Cumberland 2.0oz tin 2004&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..4 years old $13.00ea 2 avail
GL Pease Odyssey 2.0oz tin 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;3 years old $12.00
GL Pease Kensington 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5 years old $14.00ea 2 avail
GL Pease Caravan 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.5 years old $14.00 
GL Pease Samarra 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Charing Cross 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Robusto 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Odyssey 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Odyssey 2.0oz tin 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..3 years old $12.00
Japan Tobacco Momoyama - Original Blend 50g tin 2001 - 7 years old $65.00ea Super Rare 2 avail
Japan Tobacco (Made by McBaren) Momoyama II - 100g tin 2006 - 2 years old $40.00 ea Extremely Rare - 2 tins avail.
John Aylesbury Scottish Blend 100g ton 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;3 years old $10.00
Mac Baren Mixture Scottish Blend 100g tin 2004 - 4 years old $11.00
McClelland 2007 Christmas Cheer 100g tin.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$11.00ea 2 avail
McClelland 2001 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...$35.00ea Rare - 2 tins avail.
McClelland 2002 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$30.00ea Rare 2 avail.
McClelland 2003 Christmas Cheer 100g tin...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$25.00ea Rare 3 avail
McClelland 2004 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$22.50ea 2 avail
McClelland 2000 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$40.00ea Very Rare 2 avail
McClelland 1995 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$75.00 Extremely Rare
McClelland 1996 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...$70.00 Extremely Rare
McClelland 1997 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$65.00ea Very Rare 2 avail
McClelland 1998 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$60.00ea Very Rare 2 avail.
McClelland 1992 Christmas Cheer (The First Issue Ever - There was no Christmas Cheer produced in 1993) 100g tin Extremely Limited and Super Rare - $125.00 (Tins have sold on eBay for $150.00 plus)
McClelland 25th Anniversary 1977/2002 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$30.00ea Very Rare 6 avail.
McClelland Frog Morton Across The Pond 50g tin 2004 - 4 years old $9.00ea 2 avail 
McClelland Frog Morton Across The Pond 100g tin 2004 - 4 years old $20.00ea 3 avail
McClelland Frog Morton On The Bayou 100g tin 2002 - 6 years old $ 20.00
McClelland British Woods 100g tin 1999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;9 years old $25.00
McClelland Dark Star 100g tin 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;3 years old  $13.00
McClelland No. 27 Matured Virginia 50g tin 2001&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..7 years old $14.00
McClelland No. 22 Matured Virginia 50g tin 2002&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..6 years old $12.00
Nat Sherman No. 536 - 50g tin 2006&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..2 yo $8.00
Paul Olsen My Own Christmas Blend 100g Tin # 2717 2003 - 5 yo $25.00
Paul Olsen My Own Blend 7000 - 100g tin 2000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.8 yo $15.00ea 4 avail
Paul Olsen My Own Blend The Mixture 100g tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;...5 years old $12.00
Rattray's Old Gowrie 50g tin 08/05.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..3 years old $10.00
Rattray's Old Gowrie 100g tin 2004 (Blended By Label) - 4 years old $ 21.00 Very Rare
Rattray's Red Rapparee 100g tin 2003 (Blended For Label) 5 yo $16.00
Rattray's 3 Noggins 100g tin 2003 (Blended For Label)&#8230;5 yo $16.00
Rattray's 3 Noggins 100g tin 2004 (Blended For Label)&#8230;4 yo $15.00
Rattray's Marlin Flake 100g tin 2003 (Blended By Tin) 5 yo $24.00ea Very Rare 4 avail
Rattray's Accountant Mixture 100g tin 2003 (Blended By Tin) 5 yo $24.00 Very Rare
Robert McConnell Scottish Cake 50g tin 11/07..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$6.00
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake 50 tin 11/07&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$5.50
Samuel Gawith Black XX Kendal Twist 50g tin 2005 - 3 years old $9.00
Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader 50g tin 2007&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. $5.50
Tavern Tobacco Laural Flake 50g tin 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;3 years old $10.00


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I will take all the Buffleheads, the Erinmore, the Edgeworth, and the Tribute, Dunhill EMP, Elizabethen, and Three Y/O Matured, and London Mix. to start
PLEASE


----------



## Andy B (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll take the Bell's and Stonhenge if you still have it!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PM sent for both Escudo's and all three Odyssey's.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

PM sent!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

PM sent for:

Rattray’s Red Rapparee 100g tin 2003
McClelland Frog Morton Across The Pond 100g tin 2004 x 1
Japan Tobacco Momoyama - Original Blend 50g tin 2001 x 1
Japan Tobacco (Made by McBaren) Momoyama II - 100g tin 2006 x 1
Dunhill Royal Yacht 50g tin (Murray) 2000 x 2
Esoterica Dunbar 50g tin 12/99 x 1
GL Pease Samarra 2.0oz tin 2003
GL Pease Cumberland 2.0oz tin 2002
GL Pease Cumberland 2.0oz tin 2004 x 1
Rattray’s Marlin Flake 100g tin 2003 x 1


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Sure, first thread I read 2 minutes after clicking submit on 5 boxes of cigars.
I have way to many vices.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

PM'ing for the SG Black XX Kendal Twist 50g. :dr

Do you paypal?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Hey To All!*

*I have been overwhelmed with PMs about this tobacco sale! Many more than I expected, in such a short time. Thanks to you all for your interest! I will start going through and responding to them all, as quickly as possible. Please be patient. I will also try to update the list every now and then. Obviously, the first PM about a specific tobacco, based on the date and time it was sent, will get the item. I suspect that there will be some disappointments and I apologize for that ahead of time!!!

Johnny*


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

damn, im like 6 hours late!

Well, hopfully a few of the ones i want are still left.

-hyp =)


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Thanks to all of you who have purchased some of my Pipe Tobaccos!

The following is an Updated Listing of what is still available:*

Astleys No. 99 Royal Tudor 50g tin 2000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;8 years old $14.00
Balkan Sasieni 50g pouch 2002 - 6 years old - $8.50ea - 3 avail.
Bell's Three Nuns 50g tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5 years old $20.00ea Rare 2 avail
Butera's Royal Vintage Golden Cake 50g tin 2003 - 5 yo $10.00
CAO Old Ironsides 50g tin 2002&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;6 years old $12.00
Cornell & Diehl #967 Exclusive 50g tin 03/07&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... $6.00
Dan Tobacco London Blend 1000 - 100g tin 2003 - 5 years old $16.00ea 2 avail
*Dunhill Custom In House - London Shop Blend - No Longer Made - Mr. Alfred's Own Blend 50g tin 1998 - 10 yo $75.00 Super Rare*
Dunhill De Lux Navy Rolls 50g tin (Murray) 2002 - 6 years old $30.00ea Very Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Nightcap 50g tin (Murray) 2000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;8 years old $35.00 Very Rare
Dunhill Standard Mixture Med 50g tin (Murray) 1999 - 9 yo $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture 50g tin (Murray) 2000 - 8 years old $25.00 Rare
Dunhill London Mixture 50g tin (Murray) 2000&#8230; 8 years old $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe 50g tin (Murray) 2000 8 years old $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Three Year Mature Virginia 50g (Murray) 2000 - 8 yo $25.00 Rare
Dunhill Royal Yacht 50g tin (Murray) 2000 - 8 yo $25.00 Rare
Escudo Navy De Lux 50g tin 2004&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;4 years old $18.00 Rare
Esoterica Dorchester 50g tin 03/99&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;9 years old $18.00
Esoterica Dunbar 50g tin 12/99&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.9 years old $18.00
Esoterica Tilbury 50g tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5 years old $15.00
Esoterica Penzance 50g tin 2004&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.4 years old $14.00
Esoterica And So To Bed 8.0 oz Sealed Packet - 2003 - 5 yo - $30.00
GL Pease Abington 2.0oz tin 10/05&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.3 years old $10.00
GL Pease Stonehenge Flake 2.0oz tin 2001&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..7 years old $60.00 Extremely Rare
GL Pease Cumberland 2.0oz tin 2004&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..4 years old $13.00
GL Pease Odyssey 2.0oz tin 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;3 years old $12.00
GL Pease Kensington 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5 years old $14.00ea 2 avail
GL Pease Caravan 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Charing Cross 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Robusto 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Odyssey 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Odyssey 2.0oz tin 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..3 years old $12.00
John Aylesbury Scottish Blend 100g ton 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;3 years old $10.00
Mac Baren Mixture Scottish Blend 100g tin 2004 - 4 years old $11.00
McClelland 2007 Christmas Cheer 100g tin.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$11.00
McClelland 2001 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...$35.00ea Rare - 2 tins avail.
McClelland 2002 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$30.00ea Rare 2 avail.
McClelland 2003 Christmas Cheer 100g tin...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$25.00ea Rare 3 avail
McClelland 2004 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$22.50ea 2 avail
McClelland 2000 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$40.00ea Very Rare 2 avail
McClelland 1995 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$75.00 Extremely Rare
McClelland 1996 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...$70.00 Extremely Rare
McClelland 1997 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$65.00ea Very Rare 2 avail
McClelland 1998 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$60.00ea Very Rare 2 avail.
*McClelland 1992 Christmas Cheer (The First Issue Ever - There was no Christmas Cheer produced in 1993) 100g tin Extremely Limited and Super Rare - $125.00 (Tins have sold on eBay for $150.00 plus)*
McClelland 25th Anniversary 1977/2002 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$30.00ea Very Rare 6 avail.
McClelland Frog Morton Across The Pond 50g tin 2004 - 4 years old $9.00ea 2 avail
McClelland Frog Morton Across The Pond 100g tin 2004 - 4 years old $20.00ea 2 avail
McClelland Frog Morton On The Bayou 100g tin 2002 - 6 years old $ 20.00
McClelland British Woods 100g tin 1999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;9 years old $25.00
McClelland Dark Star 100g tin 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;3 years old $13.00
McClelland No. 27 Matured Virginia 50g tin 2001&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..7 years old $14.00
McClelland No. 22 Matured Virginia 50g tin 2002&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..6 years old $12.00
Nat Sherman No. 536 - 50g tin 2006&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..2 yo $8.00
Paul Olsen My Own Christmas Blend 100g Tin # 2717 2003 - 5 yo $25.00
Paul Olsen My Own Blend 7000 - 100g tin 2000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.8 yo $15.00ea 4 avail
Paul Olsen My Own Blend The Mixture 100g tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;...5 years old $12.00
Rattray's Old Gowrie 50g tin 08/05.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..3 years old $10.00
Rattray's Old Gowrie 100g tin 2004 (Blended By Label) - 4 years old $ 21.00 Very Rare
Rattray's 3 Noggins 100g tin 2003 (Blended For Label)&#8230;5 yo $16.00
Rattray's 3 Noggins 100g tin 2004 (Blended For Label)&#8230;4 yo $15.00
Rattray's Marlin Flake 100g tin 2003 (Blended By Tin) 5 yo $24.00ea Very Rare 3 avail
Rattray's Accountant Mixture 100g tin 2003 (Blended By Tin) 5 yo $24.00 Very Rare
Robert McConnell Scottish Cake 50g tin 11/07..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$6.00
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake 50 tin 11/07&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$5.50
Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader 50g tin 2007&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. $5.50
Tavern Tobacco Laural Flake 50g tin 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;3 years old $10.00


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

PM sent for:
Cornell & Diehl #967 Exclusive 50g tin 03/07
Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader 50g tin 2007
Robert McConnell Scottish Cake 50g tin 11/07
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake 50 tin 11/07
John Aylesbury Scottish Blend 100g ton 2005


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

December 29th Update on what's available:

Astleys No. 99 Royal Tudor 50g tin 2000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;8 years old $14.00
Balkan Sasieni 50g pouch 2002 - 6 years old - $8.50ea - 3 avail.
Butera's Royal Vintage Golden Cake 50g tin 2003 - 5 yo $10.00
Dan Tobacco London Blend 1000 - 100g tin 2003 - 5 years old $16.00ea 2 avail
Dunhill De Lux Navy Rolls 50g tin (Murray) 2002 - 6 years old $30.00ea Very Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Nightcap 50g tin (Murray) 2000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;8 years old $35.00 Very Rare
Dunhill Standard Mixture Med 50g tin (Murray) 1999 - 9 yo $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill London Mixture 50g tin (Murray) 2000&#8230; 8 years old $25.00ea Rare 
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe 50g tin (Murray) 2000 8 years old $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Three Year Mature Virginia 50g (Murray) 2000 - 8 yo $25.00 Rare
Dunhill Royal Yacht 50g tin (Murray) 2000 - 8 yo $25.00 Rare
Esoterica Dorchester 50g tin 03/99&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;9 years old $18.00
Esoterica Dunbar 50g tin 12/99&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.9 years old $18.00
Esoterica Tilbury 50g tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5 years old $15.00
Esoterica Penzance 50g tin 2004&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.4 years old $14.00
Esoterica And So To Bed 8.0 oz Sealed Packet - 2003 - 5 yo - $30.00
GL Pease Abington 2.0oz tin 10/05&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.3 years old $10.00
GL Pease Cumberland 2.0oz tin 2004&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..4 years old $13.00
GL Pease Odyssey 2.0oz tin 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;3 years old $12.00
GL Pease Kensington 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5 years old $14.00ea 2 avail
GL Pease Caravan 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Charing Cross 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Robusto 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Odyssey 2.0oz tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Odyssey 2.0oz tin 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..3 years old $12.00
McClelland 2007 Christmas Cheer 100g tin.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$11.00
McClelland 2001 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;...$35.00ea Rare - 2 tins avail.
McClelland 2002 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$30.00ea Rare 2 avail.
McClelland 2003 Christmas Cheer 100g tin...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$25.00ea Rare 3 avail
McClelland 2004 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$22.50ea 2 avail
McClelland 2000 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$40.00ea Very Rare 2 avail
McClelland 1995 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$75.00 Extremely Rare
McClelland 1996 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...$70.00 Extremely Rare
McClelland 1997 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$65.00ea Very Rare 2 avail
McClelland 1998 Christmas Cheer 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$60.00ea Very Rare 2 avail.
McClelland 1992 Christmas Cheer (The First Issue Ever - There was no Christmas Cheer produced in 1993) 100g tin Extremely Limited and Super Rare - $125.00 (Tins have sold on eBay for $150.00 plus)
McClelland 25th Anniversary 1977/2002 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$30.00ea Very Rare 4 avail.
McClelland Frog Morton Across The Pond 50g tin 2004 - 4 years old $9.00ea 2 avail
McClelland Frog Morton Across The Pond 100g tin 2004 - 4 years old $20.00
McClelland Frog Morton On The Bayou 100g tin 2002 - 6 years old $ 20.00
McClelland British Woods 100g tin 1999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;9 years old $25.00
McClelland Dark Star 100g tin 2005&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;3 years old $13.00
McClelland No. 27 Matured Virginia 50g tin 2001&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..7 years old $14.00
McClelland No. 22 Matured Virginia 50g tin 2002&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..6 years old $12.00
Nat Sherman No. 536 - 50g tin 2006&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..2 yo $8.00
Paul Olsen My Own Blend 7000 - 100g tin 2000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.8 yo $15.00ea 4 avail
Paul Olsen My Own Blend The Mixture 100g tin 2003&#8230;&#8230;...5 years old $12.00
Rattray's Old Gowrie 50g tin 08/05.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..3 years old $10.00
Rattray's 3 Noggins 100g tin 2003 (Blended For Label)&#8230;5 yo $16.00
Rattray's 3 Noggins 100g tin 2004 (Blended For Label)&#8230;4 yo $15.00
Rattray's Marlin Flake 100g tin 2003 (Blended By Tin) 5 yo $24.00ea Very Rare 3 avail
Rattray's Accountant Mixture 100g tin 2003 (Blended By Tin) 5 yo $24.00 Very Rare


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

[fanning self] Received my own personal genuine box from Mr. Flake today. 

Thanks for the screamin hot deal!


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Got mine today, Thanks!


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Mine arrived today, safe and sound. Thanks so much for the offer. I might pick up a few tins in a couple of weeks if there is anything left.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Got mine today....thanks Johnny!


----------



## Andy B (Mar 2, 2007)

Also got mine today!!!

Thank you Johnnyflake!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Thanks for the heads-up guys. Enjoy those great tobaccos!!!*


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

PM sent for order #2 :tu


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Linder said:


> PM sent for order #2 :tu


Me too!

I {heart} the Maestro known as JohnnyFlake! [smooochies]


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*January 11th Update:*

*Note: A few prices have been lowered slightly, as this will probably be the last update!*

Astleys No. 99 Royal Tudor 50g tin 2000 - 8 years old $14.00 NOW $12.00
Balkan Sasieni 50g pouch 2002 - 6 years old - $8.50ea NOW $7.00 - 3 avail.
Butera's Royal Vintage Golden Cake 50g tin 2003 - 5 yo $10.00 NOW $8.50
Dan Tobacco London Blend 1000 - 100g tin 2003 - 5 years old $16.00ea NOW $13.00 2 avail
Dunhill De Lux Navy Rolls 50g tin (Murray) 2002 - 6 years old $30.00ea NOW $25.00 Very Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Standard Mixture Med 50g tin (Murray) 1999 - 9 yo $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe 50g tin (Murray) 2000 8 years old $25.00ea Rare 2 avail
Dunhill Three Year Mature Virginia 50g (Murray) 2000 - 8 yo $25.00 Rare
Dunhill Royal Yacht 50g tin (Murray) 2000 - 8 yo $25.00 Rare
Esoterica Dunbar 50g tin 12/99 - 9 years old $18.00
Esoterica Tilbury 50g tin 2003 - 5 years old $15.00
Esoterica Penzance 50g tin 2004 - 4 years old $14.00
Esoterica And So To Bed 8.0 oz Sealed Packet - 2003 - 5 yo - $30.00
GL Pease Abington 2.0oz tin 10/05 - 3 years old $10.00
GL Pease Cumberland 2.0oz tin 2004 - 4 years old $13.00
GL Pease Kensington 2.0oz tin 2003 - 5 years old $14.00ea 2 avail
GL Pease Caravan 2.0oz tin 2003 - 5 years old $14.00
GL Pease Charing Cross 2.0oz tin 2003 - 5 years old $14.00
McClelland 2001 Christmas Cheer 100g tin - $35.00ea NOW $30.00 Rare - 2 tins avail.
McClelland 2002 Christmas Cheer 100g tin - $30.00ea NOW $27.00 Rare 2 avail.
McClelland 2003 Christmas Cheer 100g tin - $25.00ea NOW $22.00 Rare 3 avail
McClelland 2004 Christmas Cheer 100g tin - $22.50ea NOW $20.00 2 avail
McClelland 2000 Christmas Cheer 100g tin - $40.00ea NOW $35.00 Very Rare 2 avail
McClelland 1995 Christmas Cheer 100g tin - $75.00 NOW $65.00 Extremely Rare
McClelland 1996 Christmas Cheer 100g tin - $70.00 NOW $60.00 Extremely Rare
McClelland 1997 Christmas Cheer 100g tin - $65.00ea NOW $55.00Very Rare 2 avail
McClelland 1998 Christmas Cheer 100g tin - $60.00ea NOW $50.00Very Rare 2 avail.
McClelland 1992 Christmas Cheer (The First Issue Ever - There was no Christmas Cheer produced in 1993) 100g tin Extremely Limited and Super Rare - $125.00 (Tins have sold on eBay for $150.00 plus)
McClelland 25th Anniversary 1977/2002 100g tin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$30.00ea NOW $27.00 Very Rare 3 avail.
McClelland Frog Morton On The Bayou 100g tin 2002 - 6 years old $20.00 NOW $18.00
McClelland British Woods 100g tin 1999 - 9 years old $25.00 NOW $20.00
McClelland Dark Star 100g tin 2005 - 3 years old $13.00 NOW $11.00
McClelland No. 27 Matured Virginia 50g tin 2001 - 7 years old $14.00 NOW $12.00
McClelland No. 22 Matured Virginia 50g tin 2002 - 6 years old $12.00 Now$10.00
Nat Sherman No. 536 - 50g tin 2006 - 2 yo $8.00 Now $7.00
Paul Olsen My Own Blend 7000 - 100g tin 2000 - 8 yo $15.00ea NOW $12.00 4 avail
Paul Olsen My Own Blend The Mixture 100g tin 2003 - 5 years old $12.00 Now $11.00
Rattray's Old Gowrie 50g tin 08/05 - 3 years old $10.00
Rattray's 3 Noggins 100g tin 2003 (Blended For Label)&#8230;5 yo $16.00 Now $14.00
Rattray's 3 Noggins 100g tin 2004 (Blended For Label)&#8230;4 yo $15.00 Now $12.00
Rattray's Marlin Flake 100g tin 2003 (Blended By Tin) 5 yo $24.00ea Now $22.00 Very Rare 3 avail
Rattray's Accountant Mixture 100g tin 2003 (Blended By Tin) 5 yo $24.00 Now $20.00 Very Rare
__________________


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

thanks Johnny :tu


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Johnny!! Received a nice little variety of some fine tobacco. Great Brother to deal with!!:tu


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I know this an old post but I was wondering if any of these aged tins are still available?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Mr Flibble said:


> I know this an old post but I was wondering if any of these aged tins are still available?


*Sorry, but they are all gone!*


----------

